# 01045 - Tiptronic switch (F189), implausible signal - info here!



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

Learned something new today....
For those of you with tiptronic trans, if your PRNDL display blocks out and you have the inplausible signal DTC, here is something to check (for what it is worth, I seem to only run into this with the NB)...
The tiptronic switch asm uses HAL sensors and magnets. There are two magnets, a very tiny brick shapped one, a cyclinder shaped one. The cyclinder shaped one is in a little bracket that slides/snaps to a plastic carrier strip. What will happen is the bracket that holds the cyclinder magnet will pop loose and move back about 1mm, just enough to screw with you. 
I had a brand new car with that DTC, my wiring tested out perfect. I order a new Tip switch and install... same issue. Hmmm... maybe I got a dud out of the box, order another switch... again, same problem. Turns out ALL THREE OF THEM had the same problem. I took the tiptronic switch asm all apart (simple, just snapped together) and put a dot of superglue on the cyclinder magent bracket and snapped it into place. Did this to all three of the tip switches, now they all work perfect.
So, before you run off and replace said switch, check that cyclinder shaped magnet, see if you can push it in (the bracket is kind of "wedge" shape), if you push in on it (towards the center of the asm), you should feel it click into place and the edge will be even/flush with the part it is fitted to. 
You will understand this when you see if first hand. I should of snapped a pic but I forgot my camera.
Enjoy.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 01045 - Tiptronic switch (F189), implausible signal - info here! (penclnck)*

On this same topic, Phaeton and Touareg owners have discovered that the little sliding plastic plate that holds the magnets can be very, very easily broken if the technician is not careful when inserting the chrome plastic base of the shift lever handle.
There are some photos of the part, and discussion about how it gets broken, at this post: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton - look about halfway down the second page of the thread.
Michael


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: 01045 - Tiptronic switch (F189), implausible signal - info here! (penclnck)*

I know where the magnets are, but can you take a few pics of your spare switches of the area that needs this fix?
thx


----------



## vr6jettajay (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: 01045 - Tiptronic switch (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_I know where the magnets are, but can you take a few pics of your spare switches of the area that needs this fix?
thx

^ anyone?


----------



## J Beezy (Dec 29, 2010)

where is the tiptronic solenoid located on the shifter?


----------



## dubtech1.8t (Jan 5, 2011)

just get the whole new tip switch assem:banghead:


----------



## lennys (Apr 19, 2012)

looking for the locaton of these magnets. I have an 04 vw touareg and only see 1 magnet on the rubber slid piece


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

*shoot me a message*

just figured this damn thing out. message me if anyone ever needs help :


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

dub703 said:


> just figured this damn thing out. message me if anyone ever needs help :


 I pm'd you.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Good tip, but this is probably the wrong forum for the thread. I suggest moving it to the Automatic Transmission forum.


----------



## gelogarcia (Aug 12, 2013)

*tiptronic fault*

good day. Read your post regarding the tiptronic fault on the vw new beetle convertible. How did you get to fix it? 


thanks! 

[email protected]


----------



## dan2327 (Nov 19, 2013)

*tiptronic switch*

Hey how's it going. I saw your post on a thread here on this website and you wrote that you could and are willing to help out with the tiptronic switch issue. I am currently having a problem with this and I have little to no experience with things like this. 
I'm getting the 01045 code
I was told the tiptronic switch is inside the transmission and to repair it would require taking out the entire thing. 
Any help would be great thanks a lot.


----------



## Jaimo (Aug 30, 2015)

dub703 said:


> just figured this damn thing out. message me if anyone ever needs help :


Hi there,

This is James from down in Australia. I need help as I have replaced the Multi function switch & T-Bar printed circuit Bord & still no luck 

When taking the shifter from P to D all the segments in the dash display light up & when scanned the fault code reads 'Tiptronic switch (F189) Implausible signal'.

If I was to start the vehicle in N then move the T-Bar to D everything works fine. This thing is driving me crazy! :banghead:


----------



## cieranc (Sep 1, 2015)

This is exactly the problem I'm having with my 2002 A6 Allroad.
Start up in Park, move to Drive, solid red bar. Car still drives normally but no manual or Tiptronic function.
Fault code for F189 Implausible Signal.

Switch ignition on, move to Neutral. Switch off, then start up in Neutral and shift to Drive - car drives normally and Manual + Tip buttons work.

So far: 
The F189 switch has been overhauled, magnets glued in place. VCDS Lite acknowledges the stick in every position (and half-positions), so I'm reasonably happy this is working correctly.
Tiptronic buttons and manual gearstick both indicate correctly on VCDS Lite, as do throttle, kick-down and brake switches.
The F125 on the side of the box has been replaced.
I've fitted a second-hand TCU (this has improved the driving but hasn't cured the above fault).
I've chased the wiring through as best I can, no sign of any dry/corroded/bent pins, no water ingress into the footwells.

Although this isn't a major fault, its a PITA and I'm out of ideas on what to check next.

Any ideas?


----------



## RSAdummy (Mar 2, 2017)

*same problem*



cieranc said:


> This is exactly the problem I'm having with my 2002 A6 Allroad.
> Start up in Park, move to Drive, solid red bar. Car still drives normally but no manual or Tiptronic function.
> Fault code for F189 Implausible Signal.
> 
> ...



i have the same problem , diagnostics read ( Tiptronic Switch (f189) implausible Signal P1753 , 18161)
I have had three different people tell me three different things.

1. tiptronic switch under the gear stick ( green board) which the latest gearbox specialist tested for me.. he is convinced its the switch only.
2. the gear control arm ( transmission control unit )
3. loose wiring etc 

my question is there any way of really testing which one is faulty?

taking my board out and taking it to a guy that can test it .


----------



## jmcnorvell (Oct 5, 2011)

*01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON*



RSAdummy said:


> i have the same problem , diagnostics read ( Tiptronic Switch (f189) implausible Signal P1753 , 18161)
> I have had three different people tell me three different things.
> 
> 1. tiptronic switch under the gear stick ( green board) which the latest gearbox specialist tested for me.. he is convinced its the switch only.
> ...


Did you/anyone ever figure this out?
Have 2 Touaregs with exact same issue.o

01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON

Some kind of coding issue maybe?
Both vehicles had low battery issues prior to this problem.
Doesn't explain why starting in Neutral makes any difference.
Magnets "appear" OK and have tried several assemblies and PCBs.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Rsoria72 (Dec 14, 2015)

jmcnorvell said:


> *01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELLO! I just began using VCDS on my 2009 CC.

The biggest Pain in the rear is the following code:
ddress 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HH HW: 09G 927 750 HH
Component: AQ 250 6F 1392 
Revision: 00H76000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 7EA5FEE54CF48B2B20F-802A

1 Fault Found 
01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 
008 - Implausible Signal

I will begin troubleshooting and begin sharing my thoughts and findings. Hang in there!


----------



## FixerFinn (May 4, 2021)

Rsoria72 said:


> HELLO! I just began using VCDS on my 2009 CC.
> 
> 
> 01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189)
> ...


Any Luck?? Im having the same problem.


----------

